# fixing cellar cracks



## joank (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi Guys and Gals. Ihave 2 cracks in my basement walls. Do you know if the new foam kits are any good or the old way of cement and tape is better. One is a rather large stationary crack.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

What are the basement wall made of? How wide is the crack?

BG


----------



## joank (Apr 2, 2010)

I think the walls are cement. The crack is about 1 inch wide in places. Its about a foot and a half long.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

It would be nice to see a picture of it, if you can post one.

If the crack is stable, no water leaks, the choice is up to you. Me I would try the expandable foam. 

Clean the inside the crack if possible first, like a small wire brush. When the foam dries, trim off the excess.

BG


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Pic would be very nice. Location of crack is also important as well as determining the underlying cause.


----------

